# Looking for a Game in the Somerset, Richmond, Lexington area



## exile (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi all,

I'm a long time gamer who has moved about a fair bit acquiring my education. THis summer, I will be making what will (hopefully) be my last move. I'm going back to my hometown, a small, but happy (for me) place called Somerset, KY. I have a group of friends in Louisville, who I will probably be able to start gaming with again, though only about once per month. What I am looking for is a group in Somerset, Richmond, or (at the farthest) Lexington that I can game with on a more regular basis, say 2-3 times per month, maybe weekly.

I am most interested in playing in or running a D&D 3.5 game as the groups primary campaign, but taking frequent breaks, or maybe designating one session per month or two to experiment with other systems. I am leaving a great group in Toledo with whom I have played Mutants and Masterminds, Legend of the Five Rings, Star Wars (D20), Top Secret SI, Boot Hill, D20 Modern (with a zombie survival horror setting), Call of Cthulhu, Serenity, and probably something I have forgotten.

Oh yeah, a little about myself... I'm in my early 30s, professionally employed, a homeowner (and will continue to be after the move), decent guy with no kids. I'm married to a woman who doesn't game, but enjoys a lot of stuff from the fantasy/sci-fi genres and actually attends Gen Con with me. I added that last bit in so you won't be afraid to game with her around.

Chad


----------



## exile (Feb 28, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Lhorgrim (Mar 1, 2007)

Exile,

I live just west of Danville, and I grew up in Somerset.  Graduated as a Briar Jumper in 1988.
I'm trying to find a 3.5 group myself.  I know a few players in Richmond and Lexington, but scheduling with them has been almost impossible.  Right now I work third shift with Fri. and Sat. off.

My dream is to find enough people interested in gaming in this large area south of Lexington that there could be a few different gaming groups going at the same time.
There is a comic shop in Danville (Comic Cosmos) that has some RPG stuff, but I haven't seen much in the way of gamers there.  I signed up with them to be notified if anyone tried to get a game together, but I haven't heard anything at all.

Feel free to e-mail me at aegis409 at adelphia dot net and maybe we can find a group, or get one going.


----------



## exile (Mar 2, 2007)

Lhorgrim,

Thanks for the reply. An e-mail is en route.

Chad


----------



## exile (Mar 10, 2007)

Bump. Still looking for you.

Chad


----------



## exile (Mar 23, 2007)

So, I've been in touch with Llhorgrim via e-mail since this original post, and we have some leads. That said, I'd love to find a few more gamers in the vicinity of Somerset, Berea, Richmond, and Lexington. I'm open to playing most anything. Ideally, I'd like to be involved in a long term D&D 3.5 game and rotate through a lot of other games. Give me a yell.

Chad


----------



## lazarus1020 (Mar 30, 2007)

I know how hard it is to get a group going again.  I was running a great group here in Louisville and then two players let things get personal.  I was curious about the people you know who play in Louisville as I am trying to rebuild a group.


----------



## exile (Mar 31, 2007)

I know several people who play or played in Louisville. World of Warcraft has become foremost for them at present, though I suspect we'll all do some tabletop gaming when I am back in-state. Three of them are a husband wife duo and a friend who lives in their basement. Another is a pretty normal guy in his mid to late twenties by now (gods, how I've aged). If you e-mail me I could probably help you to get in touch with them.

copatt (at) ameritech (dot) net 

Guy #1- is in his mid to late 30s. He's a pretty normal guy who works with computers and is into WoW. He was typically our DM, and is probably a better DM than player. His style is kind of old school and Gygaxian encounters linked with second edition storytelling. He has updated to 3.0 (if not 3.5 by now) rules.

Guy #1's wife- is a relatively casual player. She enjoys playing spellcasters infused with essentially her own personality.

Guy #2 (who lives in their basement)- is similar in age to guy #1. He's a consumate gamer who often sees things in numbers (as such he is really taken by WoW right now). That said, he also infuses his tabletop characters with awesome personality that often lends itself to helping a DM right subplots, side adventures, etc. He and guy #1 play off each other really well.

Guy #3- Guy #3 is all about characterization and story telling. He's a good DM, but better player. Other commitments often keep him away from the game.

Chad


----------



## lazarus1020 (Apr 3, 2007)

I sent you an email, you will have to let me know what your friends think


----------



## neonvirus (Apr 6, 2007)

I play and run for a group in Richmond we are always looking for a new gamer or two.


----------



## exile (Apr 8, 2007)

Lazarus,

I didn't see your e-mail when I checked. Of course I get a lot of spam and might have accidentally deleted it.

Chad


----------



## exile (Apr 8, 2007)

Neonvirus,

Tell me about your group, the kind of games you run.

Chad


----------



## lazarus1020 (Apr 8, 2007)

I was the DM for the group that has unfortunately come apart.  When I play characters I tend to like playing rogue characters cause I love all the rank points they get.  I have played pretty much every type of class except paladin.  As a Dm my strengths would be depth of the world around the characters and creating a good balance between combat and role playing.  My players said my biggest weakness was my tendency to be too realistic in the game.  People in towns held grudges when PC's caused mayhem in town, or villians would not just stand toe-to-toe and get killed but would run away to maybe get revenge later or to move on to safer places.

As a character I enjoy reacting to the world the Dm creates around me.  I am not exactly a rules  laywer but I prefer when the rules work the same way for characters as they do for villians.  

My buddy Jimmy is more of the analytical character, who will spend ten minutes in silent contempalation about a problem which usually ends in him coming up with a good idea after the rash memebers of the party have already rushed in but in those circumstances when thought is required he is usually quite reliable.  He wants to get away from that and play a more typical dumb fioghter as he calls it.

It would be great if you could help us get in touch with some fellow gamers


----------



## Death_Jester (Apr 13, 2007)

Hey Chad, 

This is jester from the Ghoulgamers board, good to hear you are back in town buddy.  My wife and I are looking for a game.  We live in Taylorsville which is within driving distance for Louisville and Lexington.  Drop us a line and we can start talking about gaming.  

We are both 30 somethings with about 20 years of gaming apiece.  


Peace Jester 

you can reach us at "michael (underscore) hawlmoon (at) yahoo (period) com"


----------



## Jeffery Gibson (Mar 18, 2016)

Find me on facebook, name Jeffery Gibson, i live in somerset and iv got about 9 people including myself interested in playing. we played D&D 2e for a few months from a friends old book, now we bought pathfinder books, and are learning. contact me if you'r still looking. 3-18-2016


----------

